# No all terrain tires



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a 07 suburban, wanted to know if the all season tires aired down will do well on the beach in ocean city? Was told it would do fine by someone that fishes Hatteras


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't think you could drive on the beach in ocean city but to answer your question, yes you will be fine.


----------

